# Head shot



## OffshoreAngler (Jul 29, 2008)

I remember a while back someone had posted a picture of a deer they shot in the head with a bow. Well this is why you shouldn't do it. Saw this on aldeer.com


----------



## archer-1 (Feb 4, 2009)

Yep, It only takes 1 Fool to make everybody look bad...


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Red x here


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

It's Steve Martin in a deer suit!


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

just a few observations.......

I doubt the hunter was attempting a head shot, that's a bolt from a crossbow not from a compound. the angle of the bolt looks like the hunter was trying to make a front quartering shot to begin with which is never a good idea with arrow/bolt........the deer more than likely dropped her head to turn and run and took it in the head instead of the chest.

crossbow + front quartering shot + bad placement all lead me to think it was just an inexperienced hunter. regardless of the reasons, I (and most) hate to see stuff like that and would never intentionally want to make a bad shot.........again, I see plain and simple inexperience and bad decisons from the hunter.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Bad shot selection for sure. With any luck somebody will see her during the gun season and put her out of her misery. Can you imagine the pain everytime she bumps something with it. :banghead


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

These dern GOTHIC deer and all their sicko peircings!!!:doh:doh:doh I tell ya, what these deer do so they won't get shot:banghead

Yeah, I'll agree that it was shot w/ a crossbow....I won't agree w/ the shot placement! I do believe the "hunter" was trying a headshot due to the arrow being parallel w/ the ground while the nannie has it's head held up. Sad she has to live like that and if I saw 1 like that during gun season, I would take her out due to the suffering she would be going through and don't thing FWC would even blink an eye at my choice.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

archer-1 Yep, It only takes 1 Fool to make everybody look bad...

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

X2 archer -1 and the bunny huggers will wear that photo out !

We needs to be smarter than that.


----------



## Kill'em Dead (Jul 21, 2009)

she should just let the other deer hold her down and pull it out, its simple.....


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

That's pitiful.It looks intentional to me. It never ceases to amaze me how cruel some people can be.


----------



## OffshoreAngler (Jul 29, 2008)

I agree that it is a crossbow arrow and the accuracy and speed of a crossbow it leads me to believe that it was intentional. Regardless of whether or not it was intentional it's deffinatly still a terrible shot choice.


----------



## Marine Scout (Nov 18, 2007)

That sucks!!! If you can't take a good shot then don't take the shot !!

:doh:doh:doh


----------



## Rdneckdeluxe (Dec 7, 2008)

yep, PETA's gonna see this then file some lawsuit against all the arrow manufactures and pass some law that requires the arrows to be made outta some kinda material that breaks down over a period of time, therefore leading to crappy arrows leading to it being more of a challenge to stick one with your bow!


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

> *Rdneckdeluxe (12/4/2009)*yep, PETA's gonna see this then file some lawsuit against all the arrow manufactures and pass some law that requires the arrows to be made outta some kinda material that breaks down over a period of time, therefore leading to crappy arrows leading to it being more of a challenge to stick one with your bow!


:nonono Shhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

